# How to care for my new angry pigeon??



## catlovers (Jun 21, 2005)

HI everyone, I'm glad I found this forum. I have been poking around trying to get information so that I can can care for my new pigeon. I think it's a "he" and I got him 3 days ago from someone that rescued him. He's a fancy pigeon with a terrible temper. I let him peck me and take him out of his cage to pet him although he doesn't seem to care for any attention. Any advice?

Also, I read that a lot of people feed twice per day, but how much should I feed him each time? Also, does he need the ground stone at every feeding? And how much? Is newspaper or paper bags OK to line the cage with? Are fancy pigeons supposed to be able to fly and does he need exercise daily?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Hi Catlovers, 

Welcome to our forum Sorry to hear your new found friend is a little antsy and flighty. If you work with the bird regularly, in a calm, quiet way he/she *should* tame in time. Pigeons are all unique and some never quite become true "pets" in that sense. Others will warm up quickly to a loving person. The key is to stick with it and be patient with the pigeon.

As for feeding, everyone does it differently. I leave food at all the time but you don't have to. If you feed twice a day, let the bird have all it wants to eat in a span of about 15 minutes or so then remove the dish if you want. As for flying and exercise, yes...the pigeon should be able to flap it's wings unfettered and at least be able to fly up to a perch and down regularly. 

Do you know what kind of pigeon it is...can you post a picture of it?


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Hi again, 

Forgot to mention...yes, grit should be available to the pigeon at all times, they will eat it as they require it. 

Newspapers on the bottom of the cage are fine and I've actually heard before that the ink used in the newsprint discourages the growth of bacteria to a certain degree.


----------



## catlovers (Jun 21, 2005)

Thanks for the info. He's white with gray wings and white feathers covering his feet. I'll post a photo after I take some. When I take him out for bonding he is able to fly away and back into his cage. I hope he get's friendlier than this because he's practically drawn blood. He is calmer when he's out of his cage and not as aggressive, but still won't come to me. He doesn't seem afraid of the cats or dog.


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

He is calmer away from his cage because he is on neutral territory. His cage is home turf and he's just defending his home so minimize your interactions close to his cage. Try feeding him away from the cage. That way, he will associate you with a pleasant communal activity (eating). (Put a towel down to make seed clean up easier.) If he won't yet eat from your hand, hold the food dish while he eats. After a week or so, when he seems comfortable with that, try putting some of his favorite seed in your hand, still away from his cage. Give him time to become used to you. It helps to move slowly when you are around him so he will relax.

It takes time to build a relationship but it's very rewarding when you do. Two of my birds started out very unfriendly (one aggressive, one fearful) but many months they have made a lot of progress. I can now hand them peas or corn, even while they are on their nest. Good luck with your bird!


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

Greetings to you Catlovers and welcome to our friendly pigeon loft. As Brad indicated newspapers are good liners indeed. I also appropriate the shreaded paper from the office and place a few handfuls in as well. My pigeon likes to arrange the pieces together himself.If I try to arrange it for him he gets mad at me and changes it again anyway.  

Months ago I tried the technique that Terri applied to hand training. Mine would, while perched on my wrist would attempt to rip my flesh if I offered him a treat in the palm of my hand, but the feeding dish -hand concept did work for me. 

All pigeons have their own personalities and characteristics and that is what makes them so much fun.


----------

